# December 4 in American Presbyterian History



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 3, 2004)

The Presbyterian Church in the Confederate States of America was founded on December 4, 1861.

The Presbyterian Church in America was founded on December 4, 1973.


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 3, 2004)

THat is interesting


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

Also on December 4 (1646 - 360 years ago), the Westminster Assembly presented the completed Westminster Confession to Parliament.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 3, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> The Presbyterian Church in the Confederate States of America was founded on December 4, 1861.
> 
> The Presbyterian Church in America was founded on December 4, 1973.


 
I remember reading that the latter was done purposely because that date fell on the anniversary of the former.


----------

